# Application for SE II



## kewlman (Nov 25, 2009)

I took SE I last month, and I am wondering whether I can resisger for SE II in next April if I pass SE I, or I need to wait until next October.

I want to take SE II before 16 hour exam starts in 2011.

If I can take SE II in next April, I have two chances.

Of course I need to pass SE I first...


----------



## jpsncsu (Nov 28, 2009)

This depends on your testing state. In my testing state (florida) you are allowed to take SE II without taking the SE I first so in that case you can apply at any point to take it and April would be fine. I think that is your best bet you need to take advantage of every testing date if you are able given the short time frame. Good Luck.


----------



## kewlman (Nov 29, 2009)

jpsncsu said:


> This depends on your testing state. In my testing state (florida) you are allowed to take SE II without taking the SE I first so in that case you can apply at any point to take it and April would be fine. I think that is your best bet you need to take advantage of every testing date if you are able given the short time frame. Good Luck.


Thank you for the reply.

I will call my state board sometime next week.

If we take SE II before SE I and pass SE II in Florida, we will get PE without taking SE I?

or we need to take both SE I and II to get PE?


----------

